# Progress in paper punching



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sorry this should rather go to the range report section, but since I've been posting mainly in this section and I've received tips, insight and support from many of you guys, I'm going to attach this here.

It's yesterday range session, I shot 150 rounds in groups of 50 and this is the best grouping I had, 15 yards, the circle diameter is 3.5", the revolver is an old S&W 686-6" (the range rental).

Not so great since it was slow firing, but considering I've been shooting only since the beginning of this year and 600 rounds total, I was pretty much satisfied. Also, 1 out of 6 rounds misfired, so kind of interrupting concentration. Only one stray round, covered by the gun's barrel :smt033

Before going to the range I reviewed all aspects of gun grip, trigger action, stance and so on. I fired alternately left handedly and right handedly, actuating the trigger with the finger pad (no staging).

I expect to improve conspicuosly when I'll finally be able to shoot with my personal gun and my reloads.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good shooting*

mccoy: Sir; I want you on my :smt033side:smt033 good shooting.
Them :anim_lol:excuses:anim_lol: will do:smt033


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

*For Craig*

How you doing Craig, I did not forget about my promise to post some pics of my place plus surroundings, I'm just waiting for the opportunity to shoot some good sceneries


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*forgotten*

mccoy: Sir; I haven't forgotten. Generally I read the different postings and move on. I like reports and pictures:mrgreen:
When you get time and energy; do some pictures. Thanks


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with Craig. We want you on our team. Thats some pretty good shooting especialy if it includes both strong and weak hand. You are doing it right. You never know which wing is going to get plucked in a gun fight.

Stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks very much for the encouragement.
Yesterday there was a strong wind at the range and the paper target went flying in all direction. Impossible to do some concentrated target shooting.
So I tried out rapid fire, a' la Jerry Miculek and....It's really a totally different issue.
A much harder cat to skin..., you have to concentrate on trigger control, gun control and aiming in a very brief tiemspan. Muzzle tends to get out of control.
well, the fun never ends, apparently...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'll never be able to do at speed what you can't do slowly. Concentrate on the fundamentals and do it right every time. Speed will come.


----------

